# Sexing pinkies (Photo's upto 4 weeks)



## DomLangowski

Well Here are a few pics that may make it easier to sex your babies,

*Doe (Approx 4 days old)*










*Buck (Approx 4 days old)*










*Doe (Approx 6 days old)*










*Buck (Approx 6 days old)*










*Doe (Approx 1 week old)*










*Buck (Approx 1 week old)*










*Doe (Approx 2 weeks old)*










*Buck (Approx 2 weeks old)*










_Big thank you to Sabrina (Vlindchi) for providing us with some great photographs. _

-----

*Sexing at 4 weeks...*

_If you are a beginner and unsure of how to sex babies, the following method might help you.

Set up 3 cages;

one for the females, 
one for the males, 
and one for the babies you are not sure of the sex.

Once you have separated them into these 3 tanks, go back to the ones you are not sure about and check again. You can either lift their tails again, or watch them for a while until they relax, you should then be able to tell the boys , hold the tank above your head to look up at them and you should be able to spot any boys.

This might help you become more sure of how to sex young mice. If you are not 100% sure of any mouses sex, place him/her into a tank by itself.

You can't risk mis sexing your mice as this can result in unwanted babies. If you are unable to sex them, there is no shame in finding another reputual breeder to do it for you.

It is better to ask for help than to have unwanted babies. _


----------

